# Oden may be asked to score more



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

> For much of the season, Oden has been asked to focus primarily on his defense. But with this latest development, McMillan said it's possible Oden, who was not available for interviews after Wednesday's practice, will be asked to shoulder more of an offensive load.


Yes! I sure hope they do use Oden more on offense!

Link


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Definitely something I want to see. He can definitely start to shut people up about his offensive skills.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

it's about time. i'm tired of all the people preaching how limited oden is offensively when that isn't really the case.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

rocketeer said:


> it's about time. i'm tired of all the people preaching how limited oden is offensively when that isn't really the case.


He could average 20ppg. His offense is still limited.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

He should be asked to score more, foul less, and play better defense. Generally, he should be asked to be a better player.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Tough to score when you are not getting the ball. When he has received the ball, usually he gets it himself and does score.

Fouls are a rookie thing and he'll improve on that. His D has been good, but he does get in trouble making up for other players mistakes. When he fouled out in the last game it was because Blake couldn't stay in front of his man.

Oden was the most efficient Blazer in the first game so he's already became a 'better' player.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

R-Star said:


> He could average 20ppg. His offense is still limited.


not to the extent people like chan would have you believe.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

At the very least, I thought he'd be better than this.


----------



## Najee (Apr 5, 2007)

Wow, I must have missed the offensive explosion:

*Game 2:* 4 points on 1-of-4 shooting; 4 rebounds; 6 fouls in 11:38.

*Game 3:* 6 points on 3-5 shooting; 4 rebounds; 5 fouls in 21:14.

*Game 4:* 0 points on 0-1 shooting; 3 rebounds; 5 fouls in 10:47.

*Game 5:* 2 points on 0-1 shooting; 4 rebounds; 4 fouls in 14:16.

I mean, this is getting to be such a joke to where it's pitiful. The guy has more fouls (20) than points (12) and rebounds (15).


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

Najee said:


> Wow, I must have missed the offensive explosion:
> 
> *Game 2:* 4 points on 1-of-4 shooting; 4 rebounds; 6 fouls in 11:38.
> 
> ...


had they actually asked him to score more and tried to give him in ball in position to do so, you might have a point.


----------



## Najee (Apr 5, 2007)

rocketeer said:


> had they actually asked him to score more and tried to give him in ball in position to do so, you might have a point.


Actually, I have a point. After all, I'm not the one creating threads about Greg Oden may be asked to score more -- complete with another one of your idiotic biased statements on how Oden's offensive game is better than what is critiqued -- and then you try to CYA when your hero scores 12 points in the next four games.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

Najee said:


> Actually, I have a point. After all, I'm not the one creating threads about Greg Oden may be asked to score more -- complete with another one of your idiotic biased statements on how Oden's offensive game is better than what is critiqued -- and then you try to CYA when your hero scores 12 points in the next four games.


they said they might ask him to score more. that clearly hasn't been the case. you posted the stats yourself. he's gotten 11 shots in the last 4 games. and if you've watched the games they clearly aren't going to him.


----------



## Najee (Apr 5, 2007)

rocketeer said:


> they said they might ask him to score more. that clearly hasn't been the case. you posted the stats yourself. he's gotten 11 shots in the last 4 games. and if you've watched the games they clearly aren't going to him.


Greg Oden doesn't get shots because he is not a good enough offensive player. If an NBA (or any basketball) coach has a player capable of scoring a lot of points, he is going to get the ball in his hands. Again, your insistence on giving Oden the benefit of the doubt extends beyond the realm of common sense.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

Najee said:


> Greg Oden doesn't get shots because he is not a good enough offensive player. If an NBA (or any basketball) coach has a player capable of scoring a lot of points, he is going to get the ball in his hands. Again, your insistence on Oden the benefit of the doubt extends beyond the realm of common sense.


so when yao ming only got 6 shots in one of the games against the blazers, that indicated that yao ming just wasn't good enough for the rockets to get hit more shots? yao is 4th on the rockets in shot attempts per game in the playoffs and obviously that just means he isn't a good enough offensive player to get more.

lots of times teams don't get their big men the ball enough on offense. it's happened with yao, it's happened with dwight, it's happening right now with oden.

i'm not giving oden the benefit of the doubt here. i'm watching the games and seeing the blazers miss oden when he's open or has his man sealed with good position in the post. they aren't getting him the ball enough and aren't taking advantage of his mismatches inside especially during the time yao is on the bench.


----------



## Najee (Apr 5, 2007)

rocketeer said:


> so when yao ming only got 6 shots in one of the games against the blazers, that indicated that yao ming just wasn't good enough for the rockets to get hit more shots? yao is 4th on the rockets in shot attempts per game in the playoffs and obviously that just means he isn't a good enough offensive player to get more.
> 
> lots of times teams don't get their big men the ball enough on offense. it's happened with yao, it's happened with dwight, it's happening right now with oden.


Your argument is specious because Portland has game-planned to keep Yao Ming from getting the ball in the playoffs. It's not like Yao is an unproven scorer. That's different from a player whose own coach does not run plays for him, mainly because the player has little to no offensive moves. 

Seriously, do you want to compare Yao as an offensive weapon vs. Greg Oden? How far up your behind do you go to pull this stuff up? And yes, you are making excuses for Oden -- to you, whatever shortcomings there are in his game is the result of something or someone else besides himself. To you, everything against Oden comes off as some conspiracy theory.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Ah, did you notice who shut down Yao when it counted? Oden. He was in the game when Portland went on a 15-0 run to put the game away. He was crucial not only on D, but on O as well. He may have only scored 2 FTs during the stretch, clutch FTs, but he gets more attention than Joel opening it up for other players. While I agree he hasn't had a great series, part of the problem is not going to him enough so he can get in rhythm. Just like we were not playing Rudy enough, but that change and even though stat wise Rudy didn't have the best game just like Oden he open up the O for other players.

I think tonite Oden will see the ball more. We are going to try to run more like last game and try to go at Yao to wear him down as he seems to be already wearing down. I just hope we can get it to a game 7 back here in Portland. I've never been to a game 7 of a series before it should be crazy!

GO BLAZERS!!!


----------



## Najee (Apr 5, 2007)

It's amazing how predictable the Greg Oden zombies are. When he does anything remotely hopeful, you can't keep them quiet. When Oden has his typical game, you can hear a cat pissing on a piece of cotton. 

I wouldn't say Oden shut down Yao Ming on Game 3 as much as Oden was slow dancing with Yao, and tightly as he held him. Games 4-6 saw Yao get back to his more usual production and Oden has his typical more fouls than points and rebounds performances.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

I'm going to have to agree with Najee on this one. Part of the reason the Blazers don't make more effort to get Oden the ball is that he's only in the game for 3-4 minute stretches before he's forced to leave with foul trouble. He has a lack of lateral quickness and slow hands, yet he still tries to slide out on guards and then he reaches in. He's got to learn to use his shot-blocking ability by giving up ground initially and then closing it late like all great shot-blockers learn to do. If he can do that (and move his feet a little more efficiently), maybe he'll be on the floor long enough to actually get a touch or two in the post. Otherwise, I wouldn't throw him the ball either.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

RollWithEm said:


> I'm going to have to agree with Najee on this one. Part of the reason the Blazers don't make more effort to get Oden the ball is that he's only in the game for 3-4 minute stretches before he's forced to leave with foul trouble. *He has a lack of lateral quickness* and slow hands, yet he still tries to slide out on guards and then he reaches in. He's got to learn to use his shot-blocking ability by giving up ground initially and then closing it late like all great shot-blockers learn to do. If he can do that (and move his feet a little more efficiently), maybe he'll be on the floor long enough to actually get a touch or two in the post. Otherwise, I wouldn't throw him the ball either.


Hmmm, do you think part of it has to do with him being off for a year and having major knee surgery? Most likely his body doesn't do what he's use to it doing. 

I agree a major problem is him staying on the floor, but it's not uncommon for bigs to have a lot of fouls and that's without sitting a year and having major knee surgery. 

The Blazers were better though when Oden was on the floor and he'll hopefully be on the floor more next year.

He needs to be on the floor long enough to get a rhythm going and when Nate didn't pull him right off when he got some fouls he did do well. I was at the 5th game and when Oden picked up his 4th foul I was screaming at Nate to leave him in. I doubt he heard me or would have listen if he did, but he did leave him in and he didn't get another quick foul and played well. Stat wise he didn't have a great series, but he did show up while a lot of other players didn't.

I do think that so many are so quick to call him a bust. Seems like so many want to badly. I think it's funny when people comment on how Blazers fan said he's going to be so good and was so excited. Like any other fan would do any different if he was on their team? Just seems a lot of animosity out there which is a shame. 

Time will tell though and I'm confident in Oden doing well next year. A lot has to do with how he does in the off season which I'm hoping to see him coming back in good shape working on his game during the summer.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

mgb said:


> I do think that so many are so quick to call him a bust. Seems like so many want to badly. I think it's funny when people comment on how Blazers fan said he's going to be so good and was so excited. Like any other fan would do any different if he was on their team? Just seems a lot of animosity out there which is a shame.
> 
> Time will tell though and I'm confident in Oden doing well next year. A lot has to do with how he does in the off season which I'm hoping to see him coming back in good shape working on his game during the summer.


I am not one of those people, don't get me wrong. I never said he was a bust. I was in the Blazers' corner when they chose him over Durant. I very much want him to do well. I was merely reporting what I have observed so far from the guy. It takes longer for big guys to develop. Everyone labeled Tyrus Thomas a bust after his first two seasons and screamed about how great a decision Portland made going after Aldridge instead, but I don't think that little argument has been finalized either. Give these guys some time.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

RollWithEm said:


> I am not one of those people, don't get me wrong. I never said he was a bust. I was in the Blazers' corner when they chose him over Durant. I very much want him to do well. I was merely reporting what I have observed so far from the guy. It takes longer for big guys to develop. Everyone labeled Tyrus Thomas a bust after his first two seasons and screamed about how great a decision Portland made going after Aldridge instead, but I don't think that little argument has been finalized either. Give these guys some time.


Sorry, I shouldn't have said that while quoting you. Only the beginning part of my reply was in regard to what you posted. I was saying in general more than a specific poster.


----------



## Najee (Apr 5, 2007)

*Is it Oden or is it his groupies?*



mgb said:


> I do think that so many are so quick to call him a bust. Seems like so many want to badly. I think it's funny when people comment on how Blazers fan said he's going to be so good and was so excited. Like any other fan would do any different if he was on their team? Just seems a lot of animosity out there which is a shame.
> 
> Time will tell though and I'm confident in Oden doing well next year. A lot has to do with how he does in the off season which I'm hoping to see him coming back in good shape working on his game during the summer.


I don't believe people have as much of an issue with Greg Oden as they have an issue with this rabid group of jock riders who overinflates anything he does remotely well and find excuses for anything remotely perceived as a negative. A lot of high-profile players have some groupie fans, but the Oden groupies seem to be incredibly sensitive when people are giving an honest critique of his game. And unlike guys like Kobe Bryant, LeBron James, Shaquille O'Neal, etc., Oden doesn't have remotely the body of work to suggest why he has a groupie fan base.

For instance, Oden's microfracture surgery wasn't an issue at the start of the year when some people were trying to compare Oden with elite centers today and in NBA history. Now, nearly two years after the surgery jock riders are using that as an excuse. It seems like the zealots want to overlook the very real concerns about Oden that were made when he came out of Ohio State (injury prone, limited offensively, incredibly foul prone, apparent disinterest/lack of passion) that were very evident in his first year.

This thread is a perfect example. Oden scores 15 points and grabs 5 rebounds in Game 1 vs. Houston and this thread pops up as some apparent herald to the Oden jock-riding (let's overlook that the majority of Oden's stats came in the second half where his team consistently was down 25 points). Then when Oden goes back to his usual statlines, the zealots attempt to steer the conversation away from "Oden may be asked to score more" to Oden allegedly shutting down Yao Ming to strawmen logic comparing Oden's offensive game to Yao's to the obligatory "hater" blanket statement (on other Oden threads, the retorts including personal insults and inflammatory attacks). 

Like I said, it's more about the hypocrisy Oden's groupie fanatics use in pulling out double standards.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

You are saying after surgery people were comparing him to the best ever centers? I've read mostly people concern with him coming back from the surgery and the best ever being the hype before he was injured.

I'm not going to defend some small band of rabid fans as you put it, I'm not in that band and not sure how many really are there or just that you perceive being there.

As to being sensitive I think criticism isn't a problem as much as bashing like 'is Oden a bust yet?'. How do you think stuff like that is going to be taken? 

Of course a board is going to have people that just jump on other people regardless, but it seems senseless to put all Blazers fans in the same boat as a few.

As to this thread, I posted a link/quote about how Oden might be ask to shoulder more of the load. Might be. He didn't seem to be put in that position, but I think more the season being over as to why there wasn't much more posting about it. As I said I felt good when Oden was in, but staying in was another matter.


----------



## Najee (Apr 5, 2007)

You're sounding like those other Greg Oden zealots -- namely, conveniently forgetting things. There were people on this site and other Oden jock riders who were comparing Oden to all-time great centers before this season and into this season. Some were going as far as to predict he would be a top three center this season.

The funny thing about Oden is that I haven't seen him do anything to warrant such a rabid group of apologists. I feel more of it is a case of people wanting to be groupies from the ground floor, and say "I was always a fan of XYZ before he blew up."

As for the topic at hand, again look at the "evidence" -- namely, scoring the bulk of his points against a nearly 43-year-old center in blowout playoff loss. The rest of the Portland-Houston series was more in line with the type of offensive player Oden was this season. The typical NBA doesn't suddenly explode as an offensive player in the playoffs after being a marginal, inconsistent scorer in the regular season. It's silly IMO to have people just overexaggerate what few positives Oden has and try to downplay his many negatives.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Anyone that thought Oden coming off major knee surgery and being off a year was going to be what you claim wasn't being very realistic and are some of his biggest bashers now because they felt he let them down. I though don't recall anyone that was that far off the deep end. It's easy to make such claims, but harder to back them up. Where's the links? I doubt more than one or two posters were at the extreme you are talking about.

I for one didn't expect the injuries he had this year so he didn't do as well as I thought, but I wasn't surprise he was inconsistent or had problems with fouls considering the circumstances. But as I said only injuries will keep him from being a excellent center. Time will tell and I have no problem with that so get the jabs in while you can.


----------

